# Has anybody been fishing anywhere on the river



## saugerdad (Nov 5, 2010)

Has anybody tried any dams at all on the ohio in the last week or so????


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

I tried to get out the other day but the ramp was too slippery with snow, guess they dont plow them like roads unfortunately


----------



## crappie killer (Apr 15, 2008)

any one kw if the saugeye r bitin at the dams


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

bnt55 said:


> I tried to get out the other day but the ramp was too slippery with snow, guess they dont plow them like roads unfortunately


Which ramp were you trying to put in at, its always nice to have a update on the ramps.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Saw a boat out around New Richmond the other day....


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Any reports??? Might head out myself tomorrow.


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

fished markland today, extremely windy, water temp in the mid 30's and the fish were non existent. Nice to get out but freezing! Not sure where the sauger are biting, another boat out there caught just 1 small one in 2 hours of fishing. Be careful out there, 2 foot rollers and 30 degree water are not a good combination.


----------



## Patrick1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Tried Greenup on walkway today. 0 fish, 0 bites. Saw 5 others fishing and did not see them catch a fish. I was fishing with shiners and different rigs. Turbine next to wall running strong. Water was a 2 or 3 feet below walkway. Talked to the ones fishing down on the rocks and they said 0 bites.


----------

